# Hand built bike porn



## Mycroft (27 Jun 2010)

http://www.core77.com/gallery/bespoke-the-handbuilt-bicycle-2010/

sorry if this has already been posted, some lovely bikes.


----------



## Bigsharn (29 Aug 2010)

Nice find  You've got to love some of the custom creations and how professional they look though


----------



## Baggy (29 Aug 2010)

Just beautiful. They make me want to cry, because I will probably never own one! Robin Mather builds in a very similar style, but he's in the UK.


----------



## Keith Oates (30 Aug 2010)

That really is first class bike porn, I would have loved to spend a day looking around that place.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

